
A Free Speech Battle at the Birthplace of a Movement at Berkeley - thomyorkie
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/us/university-california-berkeley-free-speech-milo-yiannopoulos.html
======
tokenizer
Free Speech is a concept dead to the left wing of political ideology.

Hate Speech, "Evil People" prevented from speaking, their fans attacked.

Mark my words, the other, more silent side of America will respond to violence
if the left WONT discuss, debate, and be rational and peaceful.

------
bruceb
A few idiots attack people and then Milo and company get to play the victim.

Was very frustrated last week when way too many people were cheering the
sucker punching of Richard Spencer. Was attack on free speech and just made
another otherwise obscure figure famous.

~~~
tokenizer
> A few idiots attack people

Google how many celebrities and reporters have condoned that sucker punch
against the "nazi". It's A LOT of people.

The problem is that the regressive left is labelling everyone that disagrees
with their notions "nazis".

So my question is, if we normalize the punching of nazis, but we're not sure
who they are, does that give 50% of the US population the right to harass the
other 50%?

This is honestly tantamount to starting a civil war... When you prevent
speech, prevent discussion. Only violence remains... SAD!

